# Potty training?



## skylerevers (Jan 18, 2009)

I don't even know if this is possible, but Louie kinda.. knows that it's not good to poop outside of his cage?

When he poops on me, desk, whatever I put him ontop of his favorite rope perch so I can clean up the mess, and then he can come back out. The past few days when I open up the door for him.. and he wants to come out, he will sit on the rope perch, go to the bathroom.. and then come out of his cage. I don't know if he's associated rope perch=potty or what. When he has to go when he's out, he goes inside his cage, goes potty, and then will come back out. It's so weird.

Is this even possible? I've never heard of birds doing this before.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

That's very cool! Yes they can be aware of that sort of thing. It's even a trainable behavior!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

What a smart birdie, they can be potty trained. I always have a paper napkin that I put the birds over if I think they have to go potty, it sure keeps the mess down


----------



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

My bird Aladdin use to do that when he was younger. We'd hold him over the garbage can and tell him to go potty and smart little guy that he was he understood and he would go. lol As he has aged though it's become your world is his potty. 

So if you can train your bird to one spot, go for it.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

It's very possible. Baby gives me the sign and then waits until I place her under her tissue.


----------



## JaspersMomma (Dec 11, 2008)

I have heard of tiels being potty trained in sort of the same way as you have but a little more deliberate like putting them on a T-Stand, wait for them to do their business, give a treat, and then they come out to play, you know that sort of thing?  Congrats you potty trained your birdie! lol


----------



## llama86 (Nov 14, 2008)

I wish I could potty train mine. He always has such messy runny poops because he drinks a lot of water. He just doesn't do any obvious signs when he needs to go. My conure is so obvious, he scoots back a good 4-6 inches before he poops. I'm going to keep looking for Squawk's signs, but he doesn't seem to do anything different.


----------



## Pandabear16 (Sep 27, 2008)

Thats so funny, I thought I was crazy! Frankie does the same thing! He sits on his perch thats by his door to his cage-I say "go potty"-he does and then he hops out! I


----------

